# DSL 16k optimieren



## danomat (22. September 2011)

Hallo. ich habe seit 2 wochen 16k tkom dsl.  speedport w723v typ B.  per lankabel angeschlossen. fw 1.11. pc speedport steht alles direkt an der telefondose.
beim spielen hab ich ca 22 ping und auch sonst keine probleme. downloadgeschwindigkeit: max: 1,85mb/s (gemessen mit Netlimiter vollversion) stimmt auch mit netmeter und steam geschwindkeit überein
hier die fragen:
1. bei den tests zeigt er mir bei verbindungen pro minute ca 240 an.  wenn ich bitdefender ausschalte 2500+.
  1.1: was sagt dieser wert aus und wenn es irgendwie nützlich is sollte ich dann im bdef irgendwas umstellen? wenn ja: was?
2. im Speedport menü werden mir 17364 kbit/s angezeigt, was ja einen effektive download von 2,17 mb/s entsprechen sollte. meine 1,85mb/s sind ca 14800kbit/s
 2.1: bei meiner alten leitung stimmte der speedport wert genau mit den downloadraten überein.
 2.2: is dieser speedp. wert der, der an dem gerät oder am hausanschluss anliegt?
 2.3: gibts ne möglichkeit diese 0,3mb/s noch rauszukitzeln? bitdefender hab ich auch schon alles ausgeschaltet, bringt keine veränderung. auch die tageszeiten sind egal. ich hab immer 1,85mb download, außer die seiten sind halt langsamer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. September 2011)

1 und 1.1
brint dir eher was bei p2p emule oder torrent etc... die vielen verbindungen die er neu aufbauen kann pro min.
das er so einbricht liegt daran das bitdefender die neuen verbindungen wohl nach irgendwelchen kriterien bewertet und filtert falls nötig was natürlich enorm overhead bedeutet 

2.x
atm habe ich vdsl von der telekom, meine im speedport angezeigten werte stimmen mit dem überein was bei mir ankommt
früher hatte ich 1und1, meine fritzbox damals hat immer andere werte gezeigt, nach jedem disco, die reellen dl werte waren nochmals niedriger.
das was der speedport/ die fritzbox anzeigt müsste sein was er ermittelt hat, ich habe aber keinerlei ahnung ob das nen durchgereichter wert von aussen ist oder ob des selbstsändig ermittelt wird.
ich glaube lokal bei dir kannst du da nix beeinflussen ....


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

Ok. Verbindungen is dann egal. 
Hab nochma angerufen. Scheint so als ob das ein gebuchter wert ist. Kann man nix ändern. Wobei der Call Center Typ kein Plan hat. Jetzt haben se mir 50k gebucht. Muss aber wegen dem neuvertrag 4 Monate warten. Was ein Mist   
Glaub auch nicht dass das überhaupt funzt. Kenn niemanden hier der mehr als 16k hat


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. September 2011)

vdsl ?
wenn ja, geh davon aus du bekommst ca 49k bis an die haustür und die kommen dann auch aufm rechner an 
ist so meine pers. vdsl erfahrung


----------



## junglekid (22. September 2011)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du ein Opfer der GbE-Drosslung bist Telekom ANCP-RAM 384-6000 ab Ende 4. Quartal 2010 - Status 5/2011 in Posting #1 - Seite 1076 - onlinekosten.de Community . Wenn dem so ist,wirst du bei vdsl50 natürlich mehr bekommen aber auch wieder net die Geschwindigkeit des Syncs.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Glaub auch nicht dass das überhaupt funzt. Kenn niemanden hier der mehr als 16k hat


 Klar kann das gehen. Denn entweder Du kriegst normales DSL per Kupferleitung, da kann es gut sein, dass Du effekiv zB nur DSL 8000 bekommen kannst, weil Dein Haus zu weit weg vom nächsten Knotenpunkt ist für DSL 16k. Oder aber es gibt bei Dir auch Glasfaser-DSL in der Straße, also VDSL - da hast Du dann in jedem Falle 50mbit. Denn da geht halt die Glasfaserleitung bis kurz vor Dein Haus, und auf dem weg vom Anschluss in Dein Haus bleibt es auf jeden Fall noch bei (V)DSL 50

Wenn Du keinen kennst, der mehr als 16k hat, dann haben die in ihren Straßen entweder kein VDSL verfügbar, oder aber es ist/war denen zu teuer, da es ja im Vergleich zu einem DSL6000 / 16000 einen Aufpreis kostet(e).


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

Hab ja fast volle 16k. Aber niemand hier hat mehr. Jeder verfügbarkeitstest sagt max 16k. Außer die Nerds vom callcenter. Naja abwarten. Muss eh bis Ende november warten da ich den 16k erst neu abgeschlossen hab. 4 Monate Frist.  Auftragsbestätigung steht schon im Kundencenter. 
Aber ich erwarte dann einen brief mit: 
Tut uns leid, aus technischen gründen ist max 16k möglich XD


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

Ach so - ja, das kann natürlich dann trotzdem passieren. Bei mir zB wird VDSL per telekom.de als verfügbar für meine Rufnummer angezeigt, aber beim normalen DSL würde zwar DSL16000 als Tarif buchen können, müsste aber mit maximal DSL 12-13000 effektiver Datenrate rechnen.


----------



## Domowoi (22. September 2011)

Aus meiner Erfahrung haben manche Kundenbetreuer bei der Telekom nicht 100%ig Ahnung. Trotzdem sollte ein einfacher Verfügbarkeitstest doch möglich sein.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

Verfügbarkeitstest zeigt nur der von tkom vdsl an. Dabei steht dass eine Zusage erst bei auftragsabschluss geprüft wird. 

AUD dieser ausbaukarte von tkom wird bei mir nix angezeigt. 
97461 Hofheim


----------



## Decrypter (24. September 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum du so ein Wind machst ?
Du hast einen Brutto Sync von 17364 kBit/s. Daraus ergibt sich ein maximaler Download von 1857.9479 kByte/s. Somit stimmen deine gemessenen 1.85 mb/s absolut zu 100% überein, was mit dem Sync möglich ist. Die 1857.9479 kByte/s entsprechen im übrigen genau 14863.5839 kbit/s.
Der Speedport zeigt wie die allermeisten Geräte auch immer die Brutto Daten an. Also inclusive Protokolloverhead etc. Der maximale Sync bei einem DSL 16000 der Telekom beträgt genau 17696 kBit/s. Du hast also nahezu vollen Sync.

VDSL 50 ist übrigends nur möglich, wenn du entweder ca 400 Meter um dem HVT (Vermittlungsstelle) wohnst, oder aber es VDSL über Outdoor DSLAMs gibt.


----------



## danomat (24. September 2011)

Wollt ja nur mal fragen. Evtl nimmt die bruttos der Router oder es gibt einstellmoaglichkeiten. 

Vdsl is bestellt. Meinen Onkel hab ich's auch bestellt. Werd sehen ob 25 oder 50 geht ud wie schnell es bei ihm sein wird. Wenns nur minimaler Zuwachs ist stornier ich sowieso


----------



## Decrypter (24. September 2011)

Naja....bei den Telekom Speedport Modellen kann man fast nichts einstellen. Die Firmware ist dazu einfach zu stark kastriert. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob der W723 Typ B noch eine umgepinselte AVM Fritzbox ist. Ich denke aber eher nicht. Es wird wohl eher ein Arcaydian Gerät sein. Wäre es ein AVM Gerät, wäre u.U. ein Feintuning der Leitung via Firmware möglich gewesen.

Das bisherige Top Modell für VDSL, der Speedport W921V, war ja auch nichts anderes als eine FritzBox 7570 im Magenta Design. Nur mit der kastrierten Original Telekom Firmware bei weiten nicht so leistungsfähig wie mit der Original AVM Firmware, die man ja mittels RU-Kernel Tool problemslos raufflashen kann.

Für VDSL kannst du ihn ja auch behalten, da er ja VDSL fähig ist. Ich habe an meiner VDSL Leitung aber jetzt die neue AVM 3370 dran. Die ist modemtechnisch noch eine ganze Ecke besser als der mittlerweile schon ältere W921V (aka FB 7570). Auch solltest du dir bewußt sein, dass du bei Wechsel auf VDSL, egal ob Entertain oder C&S mit VDSL, du dann einen IP Anschluss bekommst. Der bisherige analoge/ISDN Anschluss entfällt dann !


----------



## danomat (24. September 2011)

Nein. Kein ip. Telefon bleibt Universal. Die haben mich extra gefragt


----------



## PCTom (25. September 2011)

deine Leitung gibt doch super Werte für 16K  versteh auch nicht was du hast . bei uns liegt Glasfaser zentral im Ort keine 300m von mir weg, das gibt einen guten Ping aber deine Werte sind traumhaft für 16K 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. September 2011)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Naja....bei den Telekom Speedport Modellen kann man fast nichts einstellen. Die Firmware ist dazu einfach zu stark kastriert. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob der W723 Typ B noch eine umgepinselte AVM Fritzbox ist. Ich denke aber eher nicht. Es wird wohl eher ein Arcaydian Gerät sein. Wäre es ein AVM Gerät, wäre u.U. ein Feintuning der Leitung via Firmware möglich gewesen.
> 
> Das bisherige Top Modell für VDSL, der Speedport W921V, war ja auch nichts anderes als eine FritzBox 7570 im Magenta Design. Nur mit der kastrierten Original Telekom Firmware bei weiten nicht so leistungsfähig wie mit der Original AVM Firmware, die man ja mittels RU-Kernel Tool problemslos raufflashen kann.
> 
> Für VDSL kannst du ihn ja auch behalten, da er ja VDSL fähig ist. Ich habe an meiner VDSL Leitung aber jetzt die neue AVM 3370 dran. Die ist modemtechnisch noch eine ganze Ecke besser als der mittlerweile schon ältere W921V (aka FB 7570). Auch solltest du dir bewußt sein, dass du bei Wechsel auf VDSL, egal ob Entertain oder C&S mit VDSL, du dann einen IP Anschluss bekommst. Der bisherige analoge/ISDN Anschluss entfällt dann !


 
Der Speedport 921 ist garantiert nicht von AVM. Das Teil ist von Arcadyan. Der 723 ist von Arcayan oder Huawaii. AVM produziert nicht mehr für die Telekom. Die Modemparts von AVM sind übrigens nicht besser.  Gerade wegen den Modemparts fällt AVM für die Telekom aus.


----------



## danomat (25. September 2011)

Wenigstens konnte man den 921 mit orbmt Auslesen. Das geht beim 723 nicht mehr


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der Speedport 921 ist garantiert nicht von AVM. Das Teil ist von Arcadyan. Der 723 ist von Arcayan oder Huawaii. AVM produziert nicht mehr für die Telekom. Die Modemparts von AVM sind übrigens nicht besser.  Gerade wegen den Modemparts fällt AVM für die Telekom aus.


 
Also ich bin zufrieden mit meiner FritzBox 7270. Kann da wirklich nicht meckern und hab auch 16k. Wenn der Server halt nicht mehr download bereit stellt, dann geht halt nicht mehr. Die 16k bekomm ich aber aus der Leitung raus, so wies sein soll.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. September 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Wenigstens konnte man den 921 mit orbmt Auslesen. Das geht beim 723 nicht mehr


 
Wieso konnte? Den 921 gibts doch gerade mal seit.... 4 Wochen?


----------



## danomat (26. September 2011)

Sry. Meinte den 920


----------



## horst--one (30. September 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Hab ja fast volle 16k. Aber niemand hier hat mehr. Jeder verfügbarkeitstest sagt max 16k. Außer die Nerds vom callcenter. Naja abwarten. Muss eh bis Ende november warten da ich den 16k erst neu abgeschlossen hab. 4 Monate Frist.  Auftragsbestätigung steht schon im Kundencenter.
> Aber ich erwarte dann einen brief mit:
> Tut uns leid, aus technischen gründen ist max 16k möglich XD



Ich würde aufpassen bei der Telekom und VDSL. Im Telekom Shop haben die mir das 25Mbit Entertain Paket verkauft obwohl hier gar kein VDSL verfügbar ist. Die vom Callcenter sagen mir dann, das die mir das garnet hätten verkaufen dürfen.


Ich sollte laut Shop erst ne 6Mbit leitung bekommen und eine woche später sollte dann Entertain zugeschaltet werden:   .....am 16.08.11 bestellt.....am 22.08.11 6Mbit bekommen....nur ich hab bis heute noch kein Entertain aber hauptsache auf der rechnung steht es drauf! 

Naja hab mir jetzt ne 128Mbit Leitung von Primacom bestellt,
ich hoffe das klappt sonst kauf ich mir wieder ein 56k Modem


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. September 2011)

war aber bei mir ähnlich...mich hat mal eine aus nem callcenter angerufen und bei der hab ich dann vdsl50 bestellt.
war zu derzeit noch bei kabel deutschland und dann nach vertragsende zum rosa riesen. erstmal hatten die dann anscheinend garkeinen auftrag so richtig und dann gabs wohl auch gar kein vdsl  naja dann ewig mit 16k durchs www gekrochen und dann gabs nach und nach doch die 50er 


aber dafür laufen die leitungen einfach super


----------



## Lichterflug (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auch Telekom DSL 16.000. Ich habe 2 Router (probiert). Die FritzBox zeigt 15.303kbit/s an und lädt im Schnitt mit ca. 1,6MByte/s. Der Thompson-Router dagegen zeigt 19.950kbit/s an und lädt im Schnitt mit 2,2MByte/s.

Ich habe gelesen das die Länge des Kabels zwischen TAE-Dose <-> Splitter <-> Router relevant sein sollen. Jedoch ist das Kabel der FritzBox 1m lang und das vom Thompson-Router 2,5m. Splitter <-> TAE sind nur ein paar cm.

Ich bezahle 35€/Monat und bin jetzt seit 3 1/2 Jahren Telekom-Kunde. Mir persönlich reichen die 16k, da ich in den wenigsten Fällen "fullspeed" downloaden kann. Ich hatte bisher 1x ein DSL-Problem, da war der Splitter kaputt. Der Techniker war innerhalb 24h da (auf einem Samstag) und gekostet hat es auch nix. Demzufolge bin ich sehr zufrieden.

PS: Bei mir liegt V-DSL50 an, nur nutzen werde ich es wohl nie. 

Gruß, Lichterflug


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Länge vom Kabel macht echt rein gar nichts, so lange es kein 10 Meter + Kabel ist. Dann ist die Leitungsdämpfung eventuell zu groß, weil es die absoluten Billigkabel sind. Du musst dir ja mal überlegen, wie weit das Kabel von dir bis zur Vermittlungsstelle geht, oder auch im Haus. Da macht der halbe Meter oder Meter auch nichts aus 

Ich hab btw. gerade auch das Problem einer zu geringen Datenrate, obwohl die Leitung mehr hergeben soll. Ist aber wohl ein Problem des Backbones... -.-


----------



## danomat (3. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Kabel macht teilweise schon was aus. Als ich noch dsl light hatte musste ich den Router direkt am Splitter platzieren. Alles über 5m brachte keine sync. 

Interessant mit den 4k Unterschied mit 2 versch Routen


----------

